# Where to start



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

My daughter has asked if we could do some hunting during Christmas break, while they are not practicing basketball. I want to go somewhere new since the last couple of times out our normal areas have not produced any game and she would like to grille out some red potatoes with something fresh next week. Looking through some hunting web sights, on where to Hunt in Ohio, Deer Creek pops up a few times as a good place to Hunt Rabbit, and is also supposed to have a population of game birds. 

Since it is not too far from us, an hour and fifteen minutes, I thought about heading down there. I am looking at the ODNR map to get an idea of the area. Making a trip to scout would be the best way for me to get a feel for the area, having never been there, but I am hoping that maybe someone here might be willing to let us know where we should start and a general direction to work our way through the wildlife area to possibly see some rabbits, and or game birds. 

Should we start at the southern most area of the north end, or is the marshy wetland area south of the Lake better? We will be coming in to the area heading South on 207. Thank you for the help.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

i would setup in the oak & hickory for some squirrel hunting in the morning.walk & stalk for squirrel is fun. fryed squirrel & gravy over red potatos is my pick.have fun on your hunt.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Delaware area has some large tracks of public hunting and used to release pheasants before the season ....might get lucky for some stragglers or a few bunnies there, depending on your location....I assume that would be your preferred game to hunt since mentioned


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

pkent- Thank you for the tip, we have never cooked squirrel with gravy might have to give that a try if we find any.

ironman172- Thank you for the alternate spot. Looked at the map for delaware. Which area at Delaware would be a good starting point? We would be arriving by 42 North. After several trips with no game we would be happy just watching wildlife get away from us. Rabbits are the norm for us but we did try Pheasants during the youth hunt at Ceasar Creek and Spring Valley. Without a good bird dog the lingering pheasants might be impossible to find but what areas were they let go from? Thanks again.


----------

